# open world games



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Hi all. Really into my open world role play games like elder scrolls and Fallout 3 where you can go absolutly anywhere and do anything. Any ideas if thee are more games like this due for release soon??? I've heard elder scrolls 5 is in development but that could be years away LOL

Ta Simon.


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

off topic but what power did ur r make on awesomes rollers?


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

My best run was 265 at the clutch which I'm happy with. Running milltek manifolds sports cat and backbox with a CAI but factory map.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Um, RuneScape was good about 2 years ago, but thats about it i know of!


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

New Fallout comes next year I believe. Set in Las Vegas.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Pieface876 said:


> New Fallout comes next year I believe. Set in Las Vegas.


Yea Fallout New Vagas, then followed "APPERNTLY" the year after by fallout 4


----------

